# Television Bracket



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Has anyone found a vendor for the television bracket being used for mounting the tv on the exterior? I would like to make a small shelf to hook into the bracket. Looking at the photo reminds me that I need to change out the screws to stainless steel. Anyone know the thread size off hand?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks for your thoughts. When we are hanging out at the camper, I like to attach my phone to the radio via bluetooth to listen to Pandora Radio. I was thinking a shelf there to put my phone when I needed to charge it would be great. I was thinking of using the proper mount that was manufactured for the unit so it doesn't scratch off all the white paint covering it. If I can't find the proper mount, I was thinking of just using a carriage bolt with a spacer attached to a piece of wood to slot down into the mount.


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

I too needed one so I had a place to put phone or cooking utensils. 
2 @4" T&G cedar with 5 coats tung oil. I bent a sheet of steel into the L shape. Nice and strong.
You got the right idea of how I made the mount.

see below for fixed links


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

cdawrld said:


> http://farm4.staticf...af93719b4_b.jpg
> 
> http://farm4.staticf...31dd29e9d_b.jpg
> 
> Nice afternoon project.


Must be a lot of folks looking at the images because all I get is "This image or video is currently unavailable"

Hate it when that happens!!!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

robertized said:


> Here are some pics of the new shelf I just made.


Looks nice. That is the same general idea that I had. Thanks for sharing your completed project!


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

Dang internet superhighway. Take 2...


__
https://flic.kr/p/10057961673


__
https://flic.kr/p/10057858345


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

I also made a similar shelf--also from an old piece of laminate--with a wooden bracket ,and two round head carriage bolts that just fit into the bracket on the side of the trailer. I'm not much with pictures, but it looks very similar to these!


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

robertized said:


> Dang internet superhighway. Take 2...
> 
> http://www.flickr.co...08/10057961673/
> 
> http://www.flickr.co...08/10057858345/


I see you have your photos stored on flickr.com what is the advantage of having them there. And what is involved with using that site. I have been trying to figure out how to post pictures where a guest can view them, and I don't have to upload them to my album here to get a link to view them. Thanks and Good Luck. 
[/quote]

I use flickr, google+ and photobucket. It easy to store in "the cloud" and share with whomever. Flickr is yahoo. If you have a yahoo mail. Sign in, upload and set privacy level. Some message boards require storing your photos elsewhere. Using a link to customers photos and not having to store them keeps their servers quick and tidy.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

robertized said:


> Here are some pics of the new shelf I just made.
> 
> http://www.outbacker...1_1850_2236.jpg


I like your project and would only add a support to both sides of the shelf to relieve stresses. Good job Robertized.... you continue to be the man!


----------

